
Researchers get cardiac muscle cells to grow, repair heart attack damage - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/12/researchers-get-cardiac-muscle-cells-to-grow-repair-heart-attack-damage/
======
ameister14
It would be interesting, if they are able to control the cell division, to see
what applications this could have in oncology.

------
BrianPetro
One more step in creating the 'too old'

~~~
alan-crowe
On the contrary, this is the good kind of medicine. Emergency treatment saves
your life, but leaves you with a damaged heart. This research looks towards
repairing the damage.

